# 64 Impala Build



## Highgesertdude (Jan 22, 2012)

Got some model car fever, so started this build for the weekend.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking sweet so far!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome to the site. I've only been on here for a couple of months myself, but it's already one of my favorite websites. Lots of friendly guys on here. The Impala looks great so far. I'm looking forward to seeing where you go with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Highgesertdude (Jan 22, 2012)

undercariage w/ hand bent tubing for the exhaust.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks real sharp - love the contrasting colors


----------



## Highgesertdude (Jan 22, 2012)

I still have to do the trim, once I get to the Hobby shop to get some Bare Metal Foil


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

He he - as I was checking out your pics, I was thinking to myself, "Sheesh! If I built cars like that, I would never have to worry again about whether or not all four wheels touched the ground!" Sometimes I crack myself up. 

But it's coming along really well. Look forward to seeing it all done!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome.......Just checked in on your Thread......Build is looking great so far.....Nice paint choice's as well......What brand's and color's are they ???.....I'll be checking back in on it's progress.......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great detail on the chassis.


----------



## Highgesertdude (Jan 22, 2012)

s.moe said:


> Welcome.......Just checked in on your Thread......Build is looking great so far.....Nice paint choice's as well......What brand's and color's are they ???.....I'll be checking back in on it's progress.......:thumbsup:
> 
> MOE.


Thanx, Its Duplicolor Ruby Red for Chrysler vehicles. I havent built a model car for a while now, but my 6 year old has been buggin me to build one. So now Im gettin the model car fever back after starting this one. Time to dust off the airbrush!!!


----------

